# New Nexus



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

When do you think the new nexus will come out and do you think VZW will be on board? I've heard November December but idk if its true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Google seems to be better than Apple at keeping secrets this time around.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Google seems to be better than Apple at keeping secrets this time around.


Exactly. I've heard nothing.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

ugh I was hoping to hear some news

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

We'll know soon enough. Seems like LG and Sony are making Nexus devices, but I don't know about other companies. I do not think Motorola will this time around (Droid 1 could be considered a semi-Nexus since it was the phone that made Android popular), but hopefully they will. Other than that, not much else I've seen.


----------



## Volt (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw a rumor that Samsung also developes a nexus, under the name nexus 2... But it's just a rumor so who knows...  one can only hope!!

Skickat från min Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just want vzw to support it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

hopefully they will release w/e the next nexus device is, on multiple carriers to contend with the iPhone, I am hoping that flagship devices like the gs3, launching on all carriers will put an end to the horribly fragmented releases that where all too commonplace for android!


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

but there's that whole thing with Google removing support for CDMA or something

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> but there's that whole thing with Google removing support for CDMA or something
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They added it back; the VZW "toro" Galaxy Nexus is officially an AOSP device since Jellybean. However, I do not think VZW will carry the next Nexus, let alone multiple Nexi.


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> Droid 1 could be considered a semi-Nexus since it was the phone that made Android popular


Not quite sure I agree with that


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

andoird213 said:


> Not quite sure I agree with that


To each their own. I only just got into Android anyway 'bout a year and a few months ago. I knew about the iPhone and Android stuff before then, but definitely not as much as now. But it can be an arguable point, so dunno.. I just know the Droid 1 was a very popular device.


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> To each their own. I only just got into Android anyway 'bout a year and a few months ago. I knew about the iPhone and Android stuff before then, but definitely not as much as now. But it can be an arguable point, so dunno.. I just know the Droid 1 was a very popular device.


It doesn't really have anything to do with the popularity of the device. Nexus devices are Google designed, Google programmed, but [insert manufacturer here] made. First and foremost, the fact that it was a "Droid" makes it not even close to a Nexus. "Droid" is like "Nexus;" it is a unique line of phones that are made by different manufacturers (Samsung Droid Charge, HTC Droid Incredible, Motorola Droid RAZR). "Droid" is really Verizon's brand, and the Droid 1 was no different, it was Verizon's baby. I can guarantee that Google and Verizon weren't buddy-buddying in the background consulting each other on how it was made, for if they were, it would bring me to my next point: locked boot loader. Nexus devices ALL have unlockable bootloaders. And I'm not talking about running some crazy hackery-exploit, it is 1 command in terminal. Also, Nexus devices get their AOSP support, and are given upgrades for far longer than the OG Droid was. Sure, it got bumped to Froyo, but that was it; the device died just there, and Nexus devices only die when their hardware simply just can't keep up (which wasn't the case). "The Nexus One was manufactured by HTC and released in January 2010 as the first Nexus phone. It was released with Android 2.1 Eclair, and was updated in May 2010 to be the first phone with Android 2.2 Froyo. It was further updated to Android 2.3 Gingerbread. It has been announced that Google would cease support for the Nexus One, therefore not updating the device to Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. This was due to the GPU in the Nexus One, the adreno 200. The performance rendering the new 2d acceleration engine of the UI in Android 4.0 is poor on this GPU. The Nexus S and newer feature hardware specifically designed to handle the new rendering." I know Wikipedia isn't always the most trusted of sources, but every bit of info in their is accurate and it was phrased very well and in a far briefer manner than I would've likely done it haha. So in short, "not quite sure I agree with that







"


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

lol, I don't trust Wikipedia in the least and only read there for amusement purposes. Prefer real research than a central website. But going on further with that would mean me derailing the topic from its initial purpose.

Actually, I think "Droid" is originally a term copyrighted or trademarked by Lucas Films or something, the makers of Star Wars if I'm correct. I read somewhere on the forums about it and it really doesn't matter anyway.

The main good thing about the Nexus program from Google is that although the devices are locked from the factory, they aren't encrypted, so yeah, unlocking them is dirt easy as long as you can get ADB working. (I can't get the Java SDK to work in 64-bit W7 for some unknown reason, so the Android Toolkit fails to install, this is why I hate java so much..) Now, the only carrier to go the extra step with the bootloaders will be Verizon, making the "hackery" kinda necessary if someone wants to bypass or unlock the bootloader. 'Bout the rest of the carriers requires a bit less work to do so since they're not encrypted usually.

Also, the Droid 1 dieing at 2.2.. Eh, I saw a news article reading that it finally got a build of Ice Cream Sandwich not too long ago, so I don't think its dead yet. That phone just doesn't want to die.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Volt said:


> Saw a rumor that Samsung also developes a nexus, under the name nexus 2... But it's just a rumor so who knows...  one can only hope!!


Yeah I remember hearing rumours about this a month ago - that there was an i9260 that's been spotted.

I started an off-topic thread, but seems not many are interested in an upgraded Galaxy Nexus - and neither am I tbh, I'm probably one of that last ones to have got hold of the current i9250 and I'm chuffed with it.

Here's the thread with the article linked:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32740-galaxy-nexus-2/


----------

